# I need some clout!!



## shelltoes (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anybody around have a spare box? I can replace it once my order arrives..I couldn't find anyone local that has it in stock... I have 1 adult Aulonocara jacobfreibergi that has a case of bloat and my Aulonocara baenschi is also suspected to be sick too! I need to begin treatment stat! any help would be appreciated.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Check with April....she may have some AP Clout.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope you found what you need. If not, I do have some clout and pure metro you are welcomed to borrow. Good luck. I think I've seen clout even at Petsmart.


----------

